# PRTA: any news from any stake?



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any News? 

thanks sitting on pins and needles thanks


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: PRTA: any news form any stake?*



Tom Watson said:


> Any News?
> 
> thanks sitting on pins and needles thanks


Your not the only one. The field of dogs is Great!!!!

The only news I have is from Sue Eley who left me a message last night.

Scott Magaw's dog Homer won the qual with Dave Rorem handling.

Bryan White did a hell of a job with that dog.

Angie


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*prta*

I visited with Pam Ingham this morning after I posted and she had just talked with Bryan and gotten the good news.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*PRTA Glyndon*

I'm glad Homer moved up to Qualifying....Allowed my boy Hogan to win the Derby....his first win. 

At Church this morning I was looking around for someone to brag to...but unless your in the game people don't fully appreciate the accomplishment...so I kept it to myself. Had a few people ask why I had such a big smile on. 

Thank you to Dan Sayles, Handler.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Mark-
Way to go on the win? I've watched Hogan run and he's a consistent performer, much success. Did Dan share any of the other placements with you?
Lyle


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

Derby placements were as follows

1st-Hogan Mark Jenson handler- Dan Sayles
2nd-Josie - Rick Stawski Handler
3rd-Eli- Chris Ledford Handler
4th- Ashley- Steve Yozamp handler
RJ-Widow- Dave Davis Handler

Qualy-
1st- Homer - Dave Rorem
2nd-Yogi- Dave Rorem
3rd-Jazz- Brad Lafave
4th-Sugar- Chris Ledford
RJ-Biscuit- Ryan Brasseaux
jam-Issy Chris LaCross
Fred- Jim Beck

at the end of the day(Saturday) in Amateur there were 23 dogs called back to start Sundays water blind.
and Sundays start for the open I believe 21 dogs are still in contention..
thats all I know...JB.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like dogs that Bryan White did the young dog work on had a good day in the Q.

1st- Homer
2nd-Yogi
RJ-Biscuit


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Kyle, you beat me to pointing that out. Great job on these dogs by Bryan! He's got more coming too!! 

Jeff Amendola


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Lyle Harne said:


> Mark-
> Way to go on the win? I've watched Hogan run and he's a consistent performer, much success. Did Dan share any of the other placements with you?
> Lyle


Lyle....he may have told me other placements but I was on the lake Boating with the kids when Dan called me and when he told me Hogan had won I performed my best cannon ball ever.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

What lake were you boating on? It wasn't Lake Darling was it? We had the biggest wave come a shore from no where. We couldn't figure out how it was made.

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

LABSR#1 said:


> What lake were you boating on? It wasn't Lake Darling was it? We had the biggest wave come a shore from no where. We couldn't figure out how it was made.
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!


As a matter of fact we were on Darling....you may have seen me...Bald, stout looking guy with a bright pink speedo on. Hope your not eating something.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody have the results for the Amateur & Open? Thanks.


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

Am Results

1st Max/R Weller ( new AFC)
2nd Percy/Steve Bray
3rd Tana/Nick Wohlers
4th Ben/ R Van Bergen
RJ Reggie/ g anderson Jams: tim springer, brad bellmore, jacquie anderson, russ archer, pat kenny


very nice trial by Tom Torvik and Raplh Dooley


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

FARMERS CAMP WON THE OPEN WITH STAR(SHOWTHYME)
THEY ALSO GOT 3RD WITH GUS AND FOURTH WITH NORMAN :wink: 

GOOSE


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

*Congrats to Roger Weller and Max*

Most sincere congratulations to Roger Weller and Max for their Amateur win!

Bill


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I must also say "Congrats" to AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max! Awesome! Cute pup, Bill!


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Ledfords website says he took second w/Hannah. Congrats to Roger W. on the win, Nick E./Joan C. on the 2nd and Russ A. on the Jam

Jeff Amendola


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Roger Weller and Max on their WIN and new AFC. They had a strong preformance from start to finish.....and what a fun finish it was.

Congratulations to Jason Baker and "Hannah" (a very talented Yellow female) on their 2nd in the Open. Jason was running the Open dogs as Ledford was the Event Chairman.

Congratulations to "Eli" on another Derby palcement.....That dog is the real deal.


----------



## goofygunner (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats Roger, I know what a joy it is to run Max on those grounds.

Patrick Lindell


----------

